# 2 ans, épuisé mais fait semblant de dormir



## ChantalGoya (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Il m'est déjà arrivé de m'occuper d'enfants qui tentent sur quelques jours de ne pas faire de sieste mais en en général, cela se solutionne. J'aime beaucoup illustré l'importance de la sieste via des jeux ou des histoires et le message passe.

Là, j'ai un enfant qui est différent et qui n'accepte pas.
J'ai mis une caméra dans sa chambre pour voir et essayer de comprendre: je le couche, il fait genre de se caler pour dormir. Pendant 20mn, il ne bouge pas... Ne dort pas et lutte pour ne pas dormir.
Au bout de 20mn, il change et on dirait qu'il est en colère : il s'agite, se met à hurler, jette tout, tire comme un fou sur sa turbulente....

J'ai essayé plusieurs choses avec lui comme par exemple:
Prendre un peu plus de temps avant la sieste juste avec lui, petite histoire en plus, petit échange calme sur le dodo... 
Rester dans la chambre pour qu'il s'endorme = il fait mine de dormir en fait....
Revenir quand il crie, le calmer, lui ré ré ré expliquer le besoin de dormir, lui rendre ses doudou....
Avec un peu de lumière
Avec de la musique
Et alors ne pas le faire dormir c'est la garantie d'un après midi sous le signe de la chouinerie, de la bouderie.... Un enfer 😱

J'en ai bien sur parlé à papa car l'enfant a réellement besoin de dormir, il est très fatigué.
Papa en rigole et tourne ça en "il fait la sieste à sa manière, on l'accepte".

Nous sommes donc en conflit chaque jour de garde et en plus, ce n'est pas confortable pour les autres accueillis même si je le mets tout seul dans une chambre.... Il hurle vraiment de colère.

Si vous avez des idées, un avis.... Parce que là, je me sens totalement démunie face à lui.


----------



## Griselda (4 Octobre 2022)

1) Depuis combien de temps accueilles tu cet enfant?

2) Je commencerais à comprendre pourquoi il resiste ainsi: 
est ce qu'il estime ne pas en avoir besoin (je ne suis plus un bébé)
est ce que chez lui on saute sur l'occasion pour le relever bien vite et en profiter pour faire des trucs de grand 
est ce qu'il pense qu'on fait des trucs chouettes sans lui pendant qu'il dort
est ce qu'il a peur de s'endormir ( il faut se sentir en confiance pour dormir )


----------



## nounoucat1 (4 Octobre 2022)

C'est bien triste pour cet enfant mais si ça fait rire papa le petit a cette attitude pour le satisfaire  tu as tout essayé ?? 
Un petit de 2ans je crois que dans ce cas je le disputerais en mode sous contrôle il ne s'agit pas de le traumatiser. Dès qu'il se met à hurler tu entres dans sa chambre tu dis d'une voix ferme sans crier ça suffit maintenant tu arrêtes tout de suite de crier c'est l'heure de la sieste il faut dormir pour être en forme. Et le noir complet dans la chambre c'est plus dur de lutter contre le sommeil sans voir. Tu l'installes bien gigoteuse doudou tétine et tu lui dis s'il jette tout tu ne lui redonnes pas . Tu dis bien je reviens te chercher quand la sieste est finie pas avant. A 2ans il doit savoir que son attitude ne lui rapporte rien. Et c'est bien fâcheux pour le groupe 
Quand tu le couches tu lui dis bien qu'il doit faire la sieste que Pierre Paul Jacques sont fatigués qu'ils dorment déjà chut pas de bruit 
Bonne sieste dors bien a toute a l'heure toujours les mêmes mots.


----------



## zelande (4 Octobre 2022)

Tu as essayé la manière douce, de comprendre, d'expliquer et ça ne marche pas.
Reste 2 solutions
Tu le relèves quand il commence à s'ennerver, mais tu ne lui propose que des jeux calmes et silencieux et au 1er signe de fatigue, énervement, crise, tu le remets au lit en lui disant que s'il avait dormi il ne serait pas dans cet état là 
Tu fais comme comme nounoucat1 le dit. A 2 ans, un enfant a encore besoin de dormir, plus ou moins , c'est sur. mais à l'école, la sieste sera obligatoire aussi et en plus, les nounous ont elles aussi besoin d'un temps de pause, comme tout le monde


----------



## liline17 (4 Octobre 2022)

je lui dirai que j'ai une caméra et que je sais si il dort en vrai, et qu'il aura le droit de se lever, quand il aura réellement dormi, que le mieux pour lui, c'est de vite dormir, pour pouvoir se lever ensuite.
Je suis quand même étonnée qu'il ne s'ndorme pas en restant calme, c'est probablement source de stress pour lui de ne pas réussir à s'endormir.
Tu dis qu'il s'en empêche, mais ce n'est peut être pas vrai, pour un peu, il essaye, n'y arrive pas et ça l'énerve.
Je conseillerai aux PE d'aller voir un pédopsycologue.
Si ils refusent et que la situation ne se règle pas, tu aura une excuse pour mettre fin au contrat.
Les PE ne se gênent pas pour nous licencier au moindre truc, on en a le droit aussi, ne serai ce que pour le bien des autres accueillis.


----------



## emmanou21 (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, c'est compliqué surtout quand il y a d'autres enfants à la sieste, et là les parents s'en foutent des autres enfants,
pour eux , la nounou n'a qu'à gérer ! courage mais c'est épuisant


----------



## angèle1982 (4 Octobre 2022)

Très intelligent ce papa !!! bref en principe les enfants sont différents chez nous que chez eux, vous avez tout essayé il jette il crie etc .. vous le prévenez dès la mise au lit que vous ne reviendrez pas le voir que les copains dorment et que c'est une obligation et si il ne veut pas dormir qu'il resterait qd même dans son lit pour se reposer et que c'est non négociable, que crier ne vous refera pas revenir et si il jette ninnin il restera par terre !!! à un moment il faut savoir dire STOP ! je ne dirais plus rien aux parents puisqu'ils ne sont pas capables de faire pareil chez eux ... je connaissais une petite qui le WE ne dormait jamais chez elle et dormait 3h chez son ass mat !!! alors voilà quoi ...


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Octobre 2022)

chantalgoya *du* *vécu*

Dans une chambre il faut un grand lit d’1 personne ou 2 personnes pour s’allonger soi-même et … le gamin s’endort … par contre ne pas se lever trop vite car aussitôt il se réveille et Rebelotte il pleure … donc

« dodo l’AM do 🎼🎹… dodo l’AM dormira bientôt … et fait dodo 🥱😴 » 😅🙌

plusieurs jours et après le gamin prend le pli … et l’AM aussi 😴😃

Bon en étant sérieuse, plus besoin d’être près de lui ensuite 👍


----------



## incognito (4 Octobre 2022)

as-tu proposé un matelas par terre ? on lui dit qu'il est grand mais s'il est dans un lit à barreaux comme les bébés, c'est antinomique non ?

même les grands que j'accueille tard (jamais plus d'un bébé), sont couchés au sol ou lit bas de crèche et ne se relèvent pas du tout, dès le départ. Ils sentent très bien que je suis convaincue et intraitable sur la sieste et le non jeu pendant ce temps là.

les parents sont épatés de savoir que non seulement l'enfant dort bien (soit disant l'enfer chez eux) et en plus comme un grand (ben oui, c'est toujours le bébé à la maison.... )

faite confiance aux enfants


----------



## caninou (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
m...de je ne savais pas que ChantalGoya faisait assistante maternelle 😂 . Pour répondre un peu à la question 2 ans est un âge un peu difficile, je dis souvent à mes PE qu'à cet âge c'est la première adolescence, donc l’âge de beaucoup d'opposition. Maintenant il faudrait aussi détecter à quel moment de la journée il est vraiment fatigué et apte à dormir, il est possible que le créneau horaire ne soit pas le bon (piste à explorer), certains enfants ont une horloge biologique un peu différente.


----------



## Djune (4 Octobre 2022)

Est-ce que cet enfant a vraiment sommeil ?
Parce que si il reste 20 minutes dans le calme allongé à essayer de s'endormir, c'est qu'il fait des efforts pour vous faire plaisir, mais qu'il n' a pas sommeil. 
Si rester avec lui est la condition pour qu'il respecte au moins un temps calme, même si il ne dort pas, c'est peut être la solution.


----------



## Nounou22 (4 Octobre 2022)

Est ce que loulou a suffisamment mangé le midi? Car un enfant qui a faim ou qui n'a pas mangé suffisamment aura du mal à trouver son sommeil.... c'est une piste mais pas sur que ça vienne de là


----------



## kikine (4 Octobre 2022)

Djune a dit: 


> Est-ce que cet enfant a vraiment sommeil ?
> Parce que si il reste 20 minutes dans le calme allongé à essayer de s'endormir, c'est qu'il fait des efforts pour vous faire plaisir, mais qu'il n' a pas sommeil.
> Si rester avec lui est la condition pour qu'il respecte au moins un temps calme, même si il ne dort pas, c'est peut être la solution.


ben si l'enfant chouine et est ingérable quand il n'a pas fait de sieste... c'est que oui il en a besoin
et oui à l'école c'est sieste obligatoire dans beaucoup d'école....


----------



## ChantalGoya (4 Octobre 2022)

Ok

Alors oui oui et oui.... J'ai tout essayé de la manière douce à la fermeté.
Oui il est mort de fatigue puisqu'il est capable de s'endormir sur le sol le matin quand on fait des jeux ou c'est arrivé que ce soit dans le dessert mais rarement car il adore manger. 
Et ne pas dormir = chouine et grinche

J'ai tenté de le lever pour lui montrer qu'il n'y a rien qui se fait quand il dort, que les autres enfants sont aussi au dodo....

J'ai tenté de le lever et de le mettre à jouer calmement.... C'est une galère parce qu'il s'énerve, qu'il chouine, qu'il est capable de rester assis, comme une statue, épuisé...

Je lui dit que non, que le temps de sieste c'est pour tout le monde et que je ne reviens pas = il hurle de toute façon au bout du même temps et si j'ouvre la porte pour lui dire de se recoucher, c'est pire....

Et il sait que je le vois car je lui ai montré l'image de son lit en lui expliquant que je le voyais très bien.

C'est un enfant que j'accueille depuis 1 an et demi.
Cela fait déjà des mois que ça dure.
Il a une relation compliquée avec le sommeil depuis toujours.
Mais là, ça devient très difficile.

La nuit n'est pas assez réparatrice pour qu'il soit en forme le matin. Et il a sacrément mauvais caractère de fatigue, le pauvre chou. 

L'échange avec le papa, maman est infirmière et je la vois très peu, sur le sujet amené toujours des "on s'y fait, c'est pas grave, il est comme ça... Et oui, il est super pénible parce qu'il est fatigué mais bon" 

Je note juste "sieste façon S" dans le cahier puisque de toute façon, ça n'a pas d'importance pour eux.


----------



## ChantalGoya (4 Octobre 2022)

Ah et rester avec lui ne change pas trop la donne....
Il ne dort pas et il est tout aussi difficile ensuite.

Une fois c'était même pire...il me parlait, me parlait, me parlait et comme je ne lui répondais pas autre chose que "chut, dodo", il a piqué une colère monstre.

Bref, c'est pas un enfant facile à cerner et c'est vraiment de la colère


----------



## nounoucat1 (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir ça mériterait une visite chez un psy !
Ce n'est tout de même pas normal de ne pas dormir en étant très fatigué c'est un trouble. 
Faire un lit de grand au sol en valorisant le lieu qu'il soit fier de son lit de grand où il va bien dormir avec si possible un pyjama de Pat patrouille ou autre héros. 
J'ai eu une grande de 2ans et demi trop lourde pour les lits bb elle dormait sur son matelas au sol et un pyjama reine des neiges. Un lit de grande et un pyjama de grande fierté de se coucher.c'est une piste!


----------



## nounoucat1 (4 Octobre 2022)

Si ça se trouve le papa lui dit à la maison tu ne fais pas la sieste t'es trop grand


----------



## Griselda (4 Octobre 2022)

OK on a donc un peu plus d'éléments.
Un enfant qui est chez toi depuis suffisamment longtemps pour être en confiance avec toi et pour connaitre aussi les règles chez toi.
Néanmoins il a toujours eut du mal avec le sommeil, ce que ses Parents prennent d'ailleurs pour acquis: tant pis il est comme ça. 
Sauf qu'il ne s'agit pas juste d'un petit dormeur qui aurait besoin de moins que les autres car alors il serait de bonne humeur.
Un petit indice possible: Maman est infirmière. A t elle, elle aussi, un rythme de vie très décousue du fait de son métier avec horaire anarchique? Elle aussi un rythme de sommeil à la "va comme j'te pousse". Si oui alors cela peut contribuer à ce que l'enfant se cale sur la façon de vivre de Maman. ce n'est bien sur qu'une hypothèse.
Bien sur si la réponse apportée à la maison c'est de se dire "tant pis, on le lève et il sera relou mais c'est mieux que de le laisser hurler", "et puis au moins on ne reste pas coincé à la maison à attendre qu'il ait fini sa sieste"...
Après, bien sur, tu sais, comme nous tous-tes qu'à 2 ans les enfants cherchent souvent les limites et à les repousser. 
Ils vont d'ailleurs en général jouer à ce petit jeu essentiellement sur les points qui n'ont pas d'importance pour eux. 
Petit mangeur va bouder son assiette, petit dormeur va faire le sketche à la sieste.
Et l'enfant va d'autant plus jouer à ça qu'il sent que c'est plus important pour l'adulte que pour lui même s'il ne mange pas, s'il il crie etc... Feindre l'indifférence est donc une 1ere étape.

Comment faire chez toi?
Bien sur comme déjà indiqué, une fois avoir tout bien cerné qu'il n'y a pas de problème particulier pour dormir ET qu'il en a besoin, ce sera la manière forte: tu cherches la limite = tu vas la trouver = tu vas au lit comme tout le monde et que tu crie ou non n'y changera rien (et si le doudou ou la tetine se retrouve par dessus bord et bien c'est que tu n'en n'avais pas tant besoin que ça) c'est moi qui sais quand tu pourras te lever. Rassures toi même si je ne viens pas quand tu crie je suis bien dans la pièce à côté, tu n'es jamais seul. Rassure toi, JE SAIS quand c'est le bon moment. Que tu dormes ou pas (tu ne vas pas lui coller les paupières!) ce temps calme est OBLIGE car TOUT LE MONDE (sous entendu même les adultes!), MÊME TOI, A BESOIN DE SE REPOSER.
Puis prévenir les autres copains que peut être ils vont entendre S mais qu'ils peuvent se rassurer JE gère, ils peuvent donc eux continuer de se reposer.
Si ça te mets trop la pression parce que tu crains que ça ne perturbe la sieste des autres essaie alors au mieux de le coucher dans une pièce où il sera le plus éloigné des autres, ainsi toi tu seras plus en confiance en le couchant, plus sereine, il sentira que ses hurlements n'ont pas de prises sur toi.
Faire expres d'attendre autant que possible qu'il soit calme avant d'aller le lever pour lui démontrer: tu vois il est inutile de crier, je viens te chercher dès que c'est l'heure sans que tu aies besoin de hurler.

Bien sur tout ça rentrerait plus facilement dans l'ordre si les Parents avaient la même conviction que c'est indispensable de ne pas céder. Même si tu ne vois Maman que rarement essaie de demander un échange téléphonique avec elle pour en discuter car souvent l'un des 2 Parents est plus ouvert à penser qu'il faut quand même résoudre ça dans l’intérêt de l'enfant.

Quoi qu'il arrive je te souhaite du courage car quand on le vit c'est d'autant plus difficile qu'on ne sait pas à l'avance combien de temps la blague va durer mais j'ai envie de t'encourager en te disant que par expérience un enfant quand il sent qu'il est prêt de capituler souvent pousse des hurlements de colères, pour résister encore un peu. Ce serait pire s'il se contentait de râler, car alors il s'économise et ça peut durer encore plus longtemps.


----------



## kikine (4 Octobre 2022)

ChantalGoya a dit: 


> Nous sommes donc en conflit chaque jour de garde et en plus, ce n'est pas confortable pour les autres accueillis même si je le mets tout seul dans une chambre.... Il hurle vraiment de colère.
> 
> Si vous avez des idées, un avis.... Parce que là, je me sens totalement démunie face à lui.


j'ai bien une idée....
au fond de toi tu sais...
tu le dis, tu es en conflit chaque jour, les autres enfants en pâtissent car du coup sont eux aussi déranger dans leur sommeil...
crois tu sérieusement que c'est une situation saine pour tout le monde?
NON tu as essayé... très fort je n'en doute pas.. tu as parlé de tes difficultés du mal être aux parents qui visiblement ne veulent rien faire.. ils ont baissé les bras...
si même ces parents ont baissé les bras pourquoi toi qui n'est que l'am devrais tu continuer ce combat perdu d'avance?
parfois, dire stop je ne peux plus et stopper un contrat est la meilleure chose a faire... tant pour toi, les autres enfants et cet enfant....
perso se serait vite vu...car déjà je te tire mon chapeau car je n'aurais pas tenu plusieurs mois comme toi.... je l'aurais remplacé vite fait... ma sérénité n'a pas de prix...
travailler dans le conflit est pour moi IMPENSABLE..


----------



## ChantalGoya (4 Octobre 2022)

@nounoucat1 ,j'ai tenté le lit au sol.... J'avais Spiderman dans la chambre.
La bataille fut rude.


----------



## ChantalGoya (4 Octobre 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> j'ai bien une idée....
> au fond de toi tu sais...
> tu le dis, tu es en conflit chaque jour, les autres enfants en pâtissent car du coup sont eux aussi déranger dans leur sommeil...
> crois tu sérieusement que c'est une situation saine pour tout le monde?
> ...


Oui.... Je crois que j'ai besoin d'être sur que j'ai essayé.


----------



## Sofloujad (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir,

Pourquoi voulez vous absolument qu il dorme ?
Il a un temps calme de 20 mn, ensuite il ne veut plus.
Pourquoi vouloir à tout prix qu il dorme ?


----------



## incognito (4 Octobre 2022)

peut-être parce qu'il est vraiment épuisé et que pour sa santé ce serait mieux qu'il dorme

si les 20mn de repos suffisaient, il ne serait pas ronchon à ne pas savoir quoi faire de sa peau le reste de la journée, ne s'endormirait pas en jouant le matin et devant son dessert car la nuit n'a pas été réparatrice

moins il dort la journée, moins la nuit sera réparatrice

donc il faut arriver à lâcher prise


----------



## kikine (4 Octobre 2022)

ChantalGoya a dit: 


> Oui.... Je crois que j'ai besoin d'être sur que j'ai essayé.


ben tu peux l'être... maintenant a toi de voir si tu peux supporter ça plus longtemps ainsi que (et surtout) les autres loulous


----------



## liline17 (4 Octobre 2022)

je suis parfaitement d'accord avec kikine, tu as largement tout essayé, ce n'est pas un échec, bien au contraire, quand le calme sera revenu après son départ, tu réalisera à quel point tout le monde avait besoin de calme.
Ses PE ne font rien, je les aurai envoyé chez un pédospy depuis longtemps, ils considèrent comme normal que tout le monde vive les problèmes crées par leur gamin, pourquoi, tu te préocuperais de leur confort, puisque ils s'en fichent du confort des autres.
J'ai eu à vivre une situation difficile avec une enfant bien dérangée, j'ai fais des efforts pendant 1 an, elle a souvent mordu, j'avais même accepté des changements d'horaires qui ne me convenait pas, soit disant provisoire, j'ai bien vu à la fin qu'ils n'avaient aucun respect pour moi.
Maintenant, je sais, et je n'accepte que ce qui me convient, comme ça, pas de déception si je n'ai pas de retour, tu n'en aura pas de toute façon.


----------



## nounoucat1 (4 Octobre 2022)

Bon la kikine a raison arrêter le contrat est retrouvé le calme a condition qu'il y ait de la demande où tu habites.
Bonne soirée !


----------



## MeliMelo (5 Octobre 2022)

Apparemment cet enfant peut s'écrouler de fatigue pendant les jeux du matin et lors du dessert. Les cycles de sommeil se font par trains et wagons. Si on rate un train, c'est fichu. Là visiblement le petit s'endort au dessert donc sa phase d'endormissement est plus tôt que le dessert. J'essaierai de le faire manger un peu plus tôt pour ma part (quitte à ce qu'il soit le premier à manger) et dès les premiers signes de fatigue et baillements, hop au dodo pour se caler à son rythme à lui en fait.


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Octobre 2022)

C’est tout à fait ça le faire *manger* *BEAUCOUP + TÔT 

🛏 *A faire dès aujourd’hui 😊

Et nous dire ce qu’il en est. D’autre part s’il refuse « que les copains vont aller très vite aussi à la sieste »

C’est bien d’essayer de trouver encore une solution et sinon aviser pour trancher et mettre fin au contrat


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Octobre 2022)

Je ne sais pas quel âge à cet enfant. A t'il déjà pu dormir sereinement chez vous ? Le fait il ou l'a t'il fait chez ses parents ? Vers 2 ans le développement cognitif se fait. L'enfant a fait où est en pleine acquisition. C'est une période sensible pour de nombreux enfants : acquisition (s) = régression (s) sur d'autre(s) point(s) et c'est souvent le sommeil qui est impacté. Il faut maintenir un rituel d'endormissement toujours identique. L'enfant a besoin de réassurance. Elle se fait par des repères "immuables". Tenter de nouvelles choses pour favoriser son endormissement ont alors souvent l'effet inverse de celui recherché. L'enfant encore immature réagit par son cerveau reptilien et est dans l'instinct, le stress, la peur. Les repères changent alors il est perdu et dans la sur réaction par rapport à son stress. Il est donc dans l'incapacité de s'autoriser à aller vers le sommeil car son cerveau lui dit "alerte !". Je remettrai en place un rituel, une routine de couchage et d'endormissement. Toujours la même même si elle ne fonctionne pas. Il faut environ 3 semaines pour un enfant à intégrer un changement. Que cette routine ne soit pas celle des parents peut importe. L'enfant a plusieurs figures d'attachement. Vous en êtes une. Chez vous, c'est comme cela qu'il est couché et qu'il dort. Il va l'intégrer. La constance des rituels va lui apporter la sécurité dans laquelle il va s'autoriser à aller vers le sommeil. Patience car il faut du temps et ce temps c'est celui de l'enfant et de sa maturité.


----------



## caninou (5 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
voilà, je crois que Catie6432 a tout dit, 2 ans est un âge très particulier et cette phase dure en général jusqu'à l'âge de 3 ans. Après, vous pouvez toujours prendre conseil auprès de votre puéricultrice, en plus cela permettra d'impliquer un peu les parents.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (5 Octobre 2022)

Des solutions il en existe peut être pas
Je suis dans le même cas depuis 2 ans 
Mon petit est arrivé à 2 mois 1/2 il a aujourd'hui plus de 2ans et a toujours eu un sommeil très compliqué et très aléatoire 
Autant la nuit que la journée
Le rituel est le même depuis le départ et comme avec tous le monde 
J'ai tout essayé douceur, expliquer, ronchonner, changer de lit ,de chambre seule ou a plusieurs 
Moi c'est pas l'endormissement qui pose problème il s'endort rapidement puisque épuisé
Mais il peut se réveiller de 1 a plusieurs fois pendant la sieste et a chaque fois c'est des hurlements
Il ne sais pas se rendormir seul 
J'y vais je le recouche je lui dis c'est pas l'heure faut faire dodo les copains dorment faut pas les réveiller 
La nuit c'est pareil les PE se lève à chaque fois et soit s'est bibi de lait ou la couche 
2 ans sans une nuit complète 😱
J'aurais péter un câble depuis longtemps
Mais certains APM au miracle il dort sans se réveiller
Pourquoi🤷 j'ai arrêté de chercher et oui moi aussi les parents s'en moquent
L'année prochaine a l'école les ATSEM seront moins conciliante que moi 
Si vous avez possibilité arrêté le contrat ou faite peur au PE 
Ils bougerons peut être


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Octobre 2022)

Catie 

Ça fait 1 an 1/2 d’accueil et des mois que ça dure. 

« Un enfant difficile à cerner et c’est vraiment de la colère »

Voir le médecin traitant dans un premier temps .... et les parents ont aussi évidemment un rôle à jouer ...pas toujours se reposer uniquement sur  l’AM ... 

Grande mode avec certains nouveaux parents «  la crèche ou l’AM saura gérer » 

Je le sais puisque la meilleure amie de ma fille qui commence à reprendre le travail après un congé parental le dit ! Et n’est absolument pas la seule. Ils se reposent sur nous pour y remédier 👎🏼😏🤣

Ils ne savent pas gérer et se reposent sur l’AM ou la crèche qui saura « le faire » ! 
Bah NON à eux déjà de le faire chez EUX pour pouvoir être en collectivité. Les autres parents ont réussi sans souci  alors pourquoi pas eux ?! 

Qu’ils arrêtent de cavaler dès que le gamin COMMENCE à pleurer et de le prendre NON STOP dans les bras et pour couronner le tout ... LE CODODO jusqu’à 18 ans ! .... heu peut-être pas, une copine prendra le relais 🙌😅


----------



## ChantalGoya (5 Octobre 2022)

MeliMelo a dit: 


> Apparemment cet enfant peut s'écrouler de fatigue pendant les jeux du matin et lors du dessert. Les cycles de sommeil se font par trains et wagons. Si on rate un train, c'est fichu. Là visiblement le petit s'endort au dessert donc sa phase d'endormissement est plus tôt que le dessert. J'essaierai de le faire manger un peu plus tôt pour ma part (quitte à ce qu'il soit le premier à manger) et dès les premiers signes de fatigue et baillements, hop au dodo pour se caler à son rythme à lui en fait.


Bonjour

Il mange à 11h..... Et cela ne change rien de le coucher à 12h ou 13h.

J'y avais déjà bien pensé figurez-vous 😒

J'ai même tenté de le recoucher le matin car il baille, se frotte les yeux et semble même somnoler.

Je vous assure que je suis très observatrice des signes, rythmes.... Des enfants.

C'est le 1er avec lequel aucune des solutions proposées fonctionnent.


----------



## ChantalGoya (5 Octobre 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Je ne sais pas quel âge à cet enfant. A t'il déjà pu dormir sereinement chez vous ? Le fait il ou l'a t'il fait chez ses parents ? Vers 2 ans le développement cognitif se fait. L'enfant a fait où est en pleine acquisition. C'est une période sensible pour de nombreux enfants : acquisition (s) = régression (s) sur d'autre(s) point(s) et c'est souvent le sommeil qui est impacté. Il faut maintenir un rituel d'endormissement toujours identique. L'enfant a besoin de réassurance. Elle se fait par des repères "immuables". Tenter de nouvelles choses pour favoriser son endormissement ont alors souvent l'effet inverse de celui recherché. L'enfant encore immature réagit par son cerveau reptilien et est dans l'instinct, le stress, la peur. Les repères changent alors il est perdu et dans la sur réaction par rapport à son stress. Il est donc dans l'incapacité de s'autoriser à aller vers le sommeil car son cerveau lui dit "alerte !". Je remettrai en place un rituel, une routine de couchage et d'endormissement. Toujours la même même si elle ne fonctionne pas. Il faut environ 3 semaines pour un enfant à intégrer un changement. Que cette routine ne soit pas celle des parents peut importe. L'enfant a plusieurs figures d'attachement. Vous en êtes une. Chez vous, c'est comme cela qu'il est couché et qu'il dort. Il va l'intégrer. La constance des rituels va lui apporter la sécurité dans laquelle il va s'autoriser à aller vers le sommeil. Patience car il faut du temps et ce temps c'est celui de l'enfant et de sa maturité.


Je le garde depuis 1 an 1/2.... Ce n'est pas nouveau pour lui et je n'ai rien changé.
Chez moi, il y a un rituel avant la sieste avec un temps calme, histoire en mode câlin puis pipi pour les grands, vérification des couches des petits et hop, on va au dodo. Les grands accompagnent les petits, on se dit "bonne sieste" et ça roule.

Mais pas lui..... Ça roule pas si bien


----------



## Catie6432 (5 Octobre 2022)

Souvent les parents réagissent par une prise alimentaire si l'enfant se réveille la nuit. Hors à partir de 6 mois un enfant n'a pas besoin d'une prise alimentaire en cours de nuit. Le parent en réagissant trop rapidement à l'enfant (pour ne pas réveiller les frères et soeurs, les voisins, pour pouvoir redormir plus vite ...) enlèvent la possibilité de l'enfant à se rendormir naturellement. Et sans s'en rendre compte ils créent une nouvelle routine : les bras de maman ou papa pour un bibi à 4 h du matin ! Donc je pleure : quelqu'un vient, une personne rassurante, un visage d'attachement. Pour l'enfant cela revient à analyser la situation avec les moyens mis à disposition par sa maturation cérébrale du moment : ma figure d'attachement en réagissant ainsi me conforte dans le fait de croire que j'ai besoin d'être rassuré et que je ne peut pas continuer ma nuit sans ce temps là. C'est un cercle vicieux. Cela crée un besoin affectif chez le jeune enfant. De fait on crée un nouveau rituel délétère. L'enfant a besoin de constater qu'il peut se rendormir seul et on lui donne le signal que non, pas sans une prise alimentaire, pas sans un tour dans le lit avec maman et papa. 
Cela crée un besoin affectif chez l'enfant qui réagit encore en utilisant son cerveau reptilien, celui du siège de l'instinct.


----------



## ChantalGoya (19 Octobre 2022)

Hello

Je reviens faire un petit point car la situation me posait vraiment souci et grâce à vos messages, j'ai décidé de tout reprendre à zéro.
Il était clair que le moment de la sieste était anxiogène pour lui et moi. Avec les caméras de surveillance, j'ai donc filmé et j'ai pu observé. Et j'ai surtout observé que c'était trop: trop d'attention, trop de blablas, trop.... 

J'ai changé de "protocole" avec lui pour simplifier à minima.
Il mange, il joue un temps et je le change puis dodo avec un simple "à tout l'heure, bonne sieste".

Et bien depuis, il dort !!!

Je pense que j'avais fini par faire pire que bien et l'échange m'a donc permis de voir autrement.

Je n'en parle plus du tout au papa comme ça, la sieste n'a vraiment plus aucune valeur.

A suivre


----------



## nounoucat1 (19 Octobre 2022)

Super ! D'exposer ton problème t'a permis de trouver ta solution


----------



## MeliMelo (19 Octobre 2022)

Super ChantalGoya !


----------



## Chouchou301 (19 Octobre 2022)

Bravo ! De vous être inquiétée pour ce petit, et d'avoir trouvé une solution... et ça marche !
("bonnes siestes petit lutin !")


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Octobre 2022)

C’est très valorisant de trouver par soi-même. Bravo 👏

Ma 1ère puer m’avait demandé et la puer cinglée » m’avait accompagnée pour « voir comment je procédais » et n’a pas été « déçue du voyage » car c’est bref et c’est ce qu’il’y a de mieux, JE pense. Un petit mot pour chacun et « bonne sieste ... à tout à l’heure »

J’en ai un qui fait presque 4 h de sieste ... gros dormeur ... et il faut vraiment le laisser sinon il est grognon. Sa maman m’avait prévenue mais c’est très rare quand même.


----------

